# Atomic Buffalo Tds (aka ABT)



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Another favorite across the BBQ community. Not sure how they got this name.  

Atomic Buffalo Turds 

Ingredients:
• 2 lb Jalapeno's - fresh 2 -3 inches each (approx 30 count) 
• 2 8 ounce pack of Cream Cheese 
• 2 lb Bacon (may not use all) 
• 1.5 lb Pulled Pork  


Preparation Directions:
• Wash, remove stems and half jalapeno's lengthwise. Only cut the stem off, don't cut the end of jalapeno off to remove the stem. Remove seeds and veins (leave veins in if you would like a hotter ABT).

Use left over pulled pork, or prepare a small shoulder (2lb) for this. Besides pulled pork you can use any meat. Hamburger, or wedges of italian sausage work well also.

Cut lengths of bacon strips just long enough to wrap around jalapeno half about twice.

Fill jalapeno halfs with cream cheese, top with a small amount of pulled pork and wrap the whole thing with a peice of bacon. I usually hold bacon on top of end of jalapeno and wrap around the middle and come back up over top at other end. Hold bacon ends in place with ½ toothpick each end. 

Cooking Directions:
• Get cooker at 325deg steady. You are wanting to get bacon cooked without burning up the jalapeno's. I use a raised grid, and place the jalepeno's on a veggie rack allowing for easy removal when done.

Smoking these are even better. Maple wood and Hickory work well.

Allow 30 - 40 minutes for bacon to be done. Check them half way through and rearange as necessary to prevent any hot spots burning any. 

Special Instructions:
• Cream cheese will not melt out unless the jalepeno is tipped over. After removing from grill let them set for about 10 minutes to let the bacon crispen up. Otherwise eat as soon as you are able


----------

